# Fitting in and integrating into Piemonte....



## 1106162 (Jan 19, 2016)

My husband and I are planning on moving to Piemonte in the next few months from Australia.

We have previously lived in the UK for over 10 years, so are familiar with the difficulties of moving to a foreign country, settling in and making friends.

When we moved to the UK we were both working, and the majority of our friendships were developed through colleagues or friends of colleagues. It still took well over six months before we started to make friends.

We've been back in Australia for three years but really miss Europe and want to return to Europe permanently (we both have British passports and my husband's family are originally from Italy). We don't want to return to London and as we have travelled extensively through Italy and love it, we have decided to settle there. I very interested in wine and will be studying wine at university level (via correspondence) thus why we have chosen Piemonte!. My husband will be working from home in Italy.

Both of us have very very basic Italian (enough to be comfortable in a restaurant or shopping) but that's it!. We plan to do formal lessons once we arrive and to integrate as much as possible.

However I'm concerned with neither of us being employed in the community and having no children (and of course the lack of language) that we are going to find it very hard to make friends and integrate into the community.

I guess I'm really wondering if there are many English speakers (expat or local). I'm thinking it would be wise to have some english speakers near by to try and develop some friendships. We like the look of Acqui Terme, but will be looking for a 6 - 12 month rental initially to see how we find things before we consider purchasing. I've been looking around Cuneo and Alba so potentially could end up there, but will of course depend on the rental availability.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate your thoughts (good or bad) as I'm doing as much research as possible to be prepared. I certainly am not looking at this through rose coloured glasses, and I know there will be lots of challenges.

Thank you for reading this, and and I look forward to any replies!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are the places that most of us meet new people and make new friends? In school and at work.

So, why not, instead of "studying wine at university level _(via correspondence)_", try to find an actual physical class where you can study _and_ meet people with similar interests?

See if you can find a local cooking club; there is a great one in Florence (https://www.facebook.com/Panciabella-Florence-Italian-cooking-classes-375276199317491/) just as an example (I'm not suggesting you go to Florence, but see if you can find something similar locally). Start your own? Offer to teach the locals how to cook British/Australian specialties in return for learning to cook local dishes.

Join walking tours. Take language classes. Find a bocce, cards, checkers, or chess club.


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

OztoItaly said:


> My husband and I are planning on moving to Piemonte in the next few months from Australia.
> 
> We have previously lived in the UK for over 10 years, so are familiar with the difficulties of moving to a foreign country, settling in and making friends.
> 
> ...


My partner and I are contemplating moving to Italy to start a completely new venture, or adventure really.
I lived in Italy previously for 12 years and am so excited about going back.
In my experience the Italian people are generally very accepting of "foreigners" as long as you are prepared to make an effort to "fit in" and to learn the language.. 
Never be afraid of trying to use it... even if you make mistakes...You can laugh about usually..
I remember on one occasion wanting to know whether the sausages on sale in the butchers were pork or beef...Not knowing the words I just pointed and said 
Are they "Moo Moo or oink oink !!
the butcher laughed and made the appropriate noise for each bundle of sausages...
They always say laugh and the word laughs with you...!!


----------



## 1106162 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks Newstart2016, I had just woken up when I read your reply and it made me laugh out loud!

You are so right, I do believe how successful your move is, can come down in part to you own attitude.

My absolutely want to integrate (otherwise why bother moving!). I'll be doing everything I can to make that happen (even though I know it will take time).

All the best to you and your partner, and I wish you every success with your move.

Thank you again for replying and I wish you and your husband


----------



## Newstart2016 (Jan 20, 2016)

Keep in touch and we can compare notes...


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ive eaten dog in some of the best resturants in italy ive made every bo bo posible the list is to long to meshion now but talk smile be patiant dont do to much huggy kissy stuf til you are acepted and dont take to much notice of some of these daft italian tapes who tell you to talk to a perfect stranger in the tue term allways if in dought use the lei term good luck


----------



## Anita Wright (Jul 31, 2016)

*AW*

Hi, I've just read your posts and wondering if you have moved to Piedmont region? I'm currently in Acqui Terme - but only for a few more days then I return to the UK. However I am planning on coming back at beginning of September for about 3 months to see whether I want to move here permantly. I am planning on enrolling on an intensive Italian language course, probably in Genoa while here, as I don't speak italation but really want to learn. I was wondering if/how you have settled in and how you are enjoying this lovely region?


----------

